# Viper 5901 - unit losing connection??



## skikab (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, 

I installed a Viper 5901 in my 08 GMC Envoy and I'm having an issue with the remote start. Everything with the unit is functional but seems to lose its connection for remote starting. If the car is armed/locked for more than a few minutes and I try to remote start it will attempt a few times and end with a remote start error on the transmitter. There is no error code - only 1 flash of the parking lights as the unit re-arms/locks. If I unarm/unlock first, the unit will remote start. Even if I unarm/unlock and then re-arm/lock it will remote start.

Initially it would not unlock either. It would unarm but not unlock. I used a bitwriter to change the lock pulse from .8 seconds to 3.5 sec and now it works as intented (although slower). Because it would unarm there was obviously a connection to the remote but its like it has to reconnect to the car or something. 

So, in order to remote start I have to unarm, then re-arm, then hit remote start. I do have bitwriter and have tried adjusting settings as well as reprogramming the bypass (DLPKGM - wired W2W). Any help would be truly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

skikab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I installed a Viper 5901 in my 08 GMC Envoy and I'm having an issue with the remote start. Everything with the unit is functional but seems to lose its connection for remote starting. If the car is armed/locked for more than a few minutes and I try to remote start it will attempt a few times and end with a remote start error on the transmitter. There is no error code - only 1 flash of the parking lights as the unit re-arms/locks. If I unarm/unlock first, the unit will remote start. Even if I unarm/unlock and then re-arm/lock it will remote start.
> 
> ...


 To be honest, you need to redo all the connections on the remote starter to the factory wires, I assume it did at one time work OK? If yes then that is the first thing to do, me i used to go in and solder the connections( they wont comeback at you after that) but it does make it harder to remove when selling the car...........Or if i had this issue with T-taps, I'd go in remove the T-tap I then slice the factory wire open(with wire splicers) then the remote start wires I strip back three inches of the sheathing from the end of it. Go through the factory wire with remote wire, then wrap it around the factory wire as many times as it takes to make it clean. Now wire tie the two together, add lots of black electrical tape( I like to over due the tape). Then, do every wire in the car this way(EACH!) You will have no questions if your connections are good or not!!!


----------

